# Snow Blower WIth NO Light



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

It seems I have a bit of a problem... In a few of my clients' areas, there aren't any forms of street lights and hardly any of the homeowners use porch/driveway lights. I have no way to see the driveway unless I have my truck pointing directly at it which requires me to block the street. All I use is a snow thrower to clear driveways, and am looking for a better alternative to this. Are there any lights I can hook up to the thrower? If so, where can I get one? Could I use a spotlight (like police vehicles use for alleys) mounted to my truck? Are those even legal on non-enforcement vehicles? Any ideas would be fabulous! THANKS!


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

since it is only a few clients, what about one of those headband flash lights and just keep it warm and in the cab with lots of batteries.I use mine doing chores at night,and daily use for ten minutes lasts half month,or get a big 6volt flash light and bond a good magnet on it and put on top of flat spot on blower?..there's two cents huh!..there has to be a way you can tap into the electrical on the engine though it seems..


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Put a light on your truck that you can adjust with your hand. Maybe a clamp on it so you use it only when you need it.
They do make a nice remote controll roof light.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

yes they are legal on personal vehicles.
If your snowblower has an electrical system- electric start and battery you MAY be able to add a light. You will need to check with the company to see if that model's alternator generates enough. If there is no electrical system you're looking at a battery powered setup (flashlights- 6 volt lanterns, etc) or a truck mounted light as you mention. It may be possible to add an electrical system to the blower but probabily not cost effective.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*light*

You didn't list the make/model of your snowblower so it's impossible to give good advice.

If your model has an alternator, you can add a light very cheaply.

If not, it can be very expensive to upgrade since you need a flywheel with magnets etc for the alternator function.

Adding a spotlight to the truck is an option. I'd suggest one of those handheld 1 million candlepower jobs that plugs into the cig lighter. It will require little or no modification to the vehicle and is easily moved to another. Make a little holder for it to rest on the roof so you can point it easily. I bought one at Sams for $15 that I use to find the boat launch on the lake after dark. Works like a charm.

Good luck.


----------



## nherweck (Oct 30, 2005)

MrBigStuff said:


> You didn't list the make/model of your snowblower so it's impossible to give good advice.
> 
> If your model has an alternator, you can add a light very cheaply.
> 
> ...


What I bought was a Troy-Bilt® 5.5 HP Two Stage Snow Thrower. It has electric start and can be found at http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=96177-270-96177&lpage=none . I like the idea of the handheld lantern, or even the light mounted to a magnet then to the thrower...that would work GREAT on the very front above the augor, as long as i don't hit any bumps to knock it off.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

yeah that's a good idea, one of those miner lights, the one's you wear on your head. Get an LED one and it'll be plenty bright enough.


----------



## gbaker (Jan 4, 2006)

Another option is to buy a motorcycle sized battery and mount it on the blower somewhere (quickly detachable mount and electrically disconnect-able). There might be enough room to bolt a small tray for it on the blower housing top. The preferred battery would be a deep cycle battery like used in electric boat motors.
The get one or two auto lamps with housings you can clamp to the handles or on the handlebar riser posts.
You can set up the wiring to hook up the battery to the lights when needed.
I suspect a moderate size battery of say 50 amp-hour rating will drive a 50 watt bulb (typical auto headlight) for around 8 to 10 hours. Bigger battery the longer it lasts.
Get a Battery charger/maintainer from K-Mart.
Wire the stuff together with some help.
You can pop the battery off when done and recharge it for the next time. Or leave it on and charge it there if near the charger.
The parts may cost $100-$150 (new) or so but then you will have a setup that will last a while.
Obviously you have to be VERY CAREFUL of dropping or especially shorting out the battery, since the battery has acid, etc. and can explode if shorted. But with care it will work. A gel cell or similar would be better but they are costly and many don't have great deep cycle capability. This will take some research thought and time to put together. The key words when messing with batteries be "extra careful!".


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

Go to www.galls.com and buy one that goes next to the drivers side door. You will end up using it for many other things also.:waving:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Get some fog lamps and mount them on top of the auger cowling. Mount your on/off switch to the control panel and wire everything up to your battery.

Buck


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Just get a Petzl Headlamp. They are great and the batteries last quite awhile. I use one for hunting, have it on for at least 2 hours a day and one set of batteries last me over a week.

http://en.petzl.com/petzl/SportFamille?Famille=2


----------



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)

yes you can hook up a light for under $20.00 maybe $10.0 depends on whatlight you want. go get a 5in light that most are using for back up lights or you can get a fog light kit. the yellow fog light work best. then on your 5.5hp you should find your wires. yo can hook it up to battery or acc wire. test your wires while off then when runing. on some unites the acc wire is brown or green. some will run a dual red.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Unless the blower's engine has an alternator a single 55Watt halogen fog light type light will drain the battery in minutes. 

I used to have a Bronco som eyears ago- the hazard lights drained the Group 34 battery in 20 minutes- the headlights in less than 10.

A motorcycle battery is good for size, but not capacity. I would suggest a rubber work utility type light- they're around 30 watts. Plenty of light mounted on the panel between the handle bars. Don't spend alot of $$ until you're sure the system will work.


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

I have a rear-mounted plow and use a magnetic mount, swiveling 55w halogen headlamp that plugs into my suv's cig lighter. I got it at Gempler's, http://www.gemplers.com/a/shop/product.asp?T1=G50833&UID=200601150831222657193443 It works great.

Glenn


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

Tosh, any feedback on how you like life with a rear mount plow?any tricks to pass on?


----------



## Tosh (Jan 13, 2004)

Icebladez,

The rear mounted plow was my only option short of getting a new vehicle. My suv can't take a front plow. I got the Driveway Superplow, http://www.superplow.com/default.htm, and have been very pleased with it.

I have a couple hundred feet of driveway and the winters 4 or 5 few years back were brutal snow-wise. I looked into the Daniels and almost bought a Snowman, but neither of those strictly pull plows would let me do any mounding. It seems like those two are geared more towards someone who also has a front plow and wants maximum efficiency. The Driveway Superplow can be pulled driving forwards, or pushed driving in reverse, so it gives me more flexibility.

I've participated in a few posts on rear-mounted plows and posted some photos of my plow. If you do a search, you should be able to find them.

Glenn


----------



## damguy (Jan 28, 2005)

The Head light is the way to go. It points where you look so you don't have to turn the snowblower to see something. Most snowblowers don't have altenators or batteries cause they start from an extension cord and 110. Also there are some neat lights that mountain bikes use. Most either helmet or handlebar mount. Check a bicycle shop. Good luck!


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*alternators*



damguy said:


> Most snowblowers don't have altenators or batteries cause they start from an extension cord and 110.


Starting from 110 has no bearing on whether or not it has an alternator. My last two snowblowers have had lighting, heated handles etc that run off the flywheel alternator.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Well not to be off subject but i have a Honda snow blower. Model # HS520A . It has no alternator ( i believe) and no light. Is it possible to put a light on it. with out mounting a car battery. Also if possible may put a beacon on it So i don't get hit.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

+


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

lol thanks if it was older i would but i got it last year
But im just happy you said something


----------



## MSB1766 (Jan 9, 2003)

http://www.buymtdonline.com/webapp/...ick&langId=-1&catalogId=19502&ddkey=ClickInfo


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

u need a alternator though.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

i am lookin for some thing so i can plug in a light/ Tear drop so i dont get ran over while using my snow blower. Like this maybe only if it had a cigar lighter output.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

or is there a way with out killing my self i can strip the wire on the tear drop light and wire it to like one of those bight square D batteries. Instead of using a cigarette lighter plug

*Tear Drop Light:*https://www.angelos-supplies.com/Wi...roductID/59120/Default.aspx?SortField=EAN,EAN


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Or


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

First one you can find here for sale.

Be the "LIGHT" of the PARTY. Either at the game, tailgating, private parties or any social event - this baby gets you on T.V. every time.

This heavy-duty construction helmet comes with 30mm Packer decals and stripes comes with green and gold strobelight housing mounted on the top of the helmet.

This system comes with a Lambeau Light fanny pak housing the powerful 20-watt or 30 watt power pak. Heavy-duty rechargeable NiCAD battery with charging unit and wiring harness.

The Super Helmet will get that "attention getting" response.

Second one is a strap on light. you can find here.


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

lol you got some funny ideas but i live in michigan a lil too far. Any more !!!!


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok thx to everyone what i did was went out and got a jump starter with a 12 volt and put that and a strobe on my snowblower.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

A strobe on a snow blower?


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought it was an issue of not being able to see what you were doing while blowing the snow? 

A strobe? An over sized reflective vest doesn't require batteries and will allow people to see you in the dark.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

try a LED light they can run on batteries longer a 1 to 3 watt led will put as much light as a 10-20 watt halogen will much less load.


----------

